# Dunnellon Bottling Works Dunnellon Fla hutch



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone know an approximate value on this hutch? Not at all familiar with Florida bottles. Interesting that it has This bottle not to be sold in the middle of the slugplate. []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

And for lack of a better place to put this picture, I took this maybe a half an hour ago.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

Not even a comment on the 2 young bucks? Not that I expect anyone to know about Florida hutches.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a membership to worthpoint?  I found the bottle here... http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/hutchinson-patent-stopper-blob-top-75228326


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 13, 2010)

This bottle is starting to sound interesting
 1889 - *DUNNELLON* -- When Albertus Vogt, while drilling for a well in *1889*, accidentally discovered a vast underground field of phosphate, *Dunnellon* was transformed overnight into a mining "boom town." And just like the gold mine towns of California, Dunnellon's prosperity was short-lived. By the turn of the century, most of the mining industry had moved on, leaving *Dunnellon* a smaller, more peaceful town


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> And for lack of a better place to put this picture, I took this maybe a half an hour ago.


 

 Nice pic of the bucks Kate!,....The cemetery where Laur and I saw the marker for the guy Named 'Marvelous Zeluff' ,there we saw a doe and two fawns....Nice pic by the way.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Joe... spur of the moment decision to check out a local cemetery that I've never been to. I'll have some more pics on FB at some point, but there's a bottle show this weekend, so I don't know if I'll get to that before or after. [](Shupps Grove)[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 14, 2010)

Still hoping someone here might know something about this hutch. The only place I found it is worthpoint.com which is a pay site.
 I can't even find any information on the bottling company. Considering the limited info I found on Dunnellon regarding it being a boomtown, I am now rather intrigued and can't find much other information.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 14, 2010)

hope its a goodie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope so, too! ... don't know how I'm ever gonna find out, though! []


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice hutch!  Great photo.Ya'll guys overrun with deer as we are in west tn? My buddy's son smacked a big doe last night. Totaled daddy's Chevy PU, at 0ne AM. Ain't nothin to do after midnight , but to smack whitetails[].  Try Hutchbook.com for the ID. I have a bottle with the "Not to be sold ". on the base, unusual in these parts.


----------



## coreya (Jul 15, 2010)

I live about 20 miles from dunnellon and have never seen one like that,(I have one from ocala which is 10-15 miles away) the city may have shrunk a bit after the phosphate rush of the late 1800's but it has maintained as a fishing and tourist getaway for the larger cities around it so it will have all the bottleing plants ect that any small size city would have. Its a nice find.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

Creekwalker... Yeah - there are quite a few around here...seen especially at dusk, which this was (and when I hit one years ago). This cemetery, however, is actually about a mile from SickRick's house, so I guess we shouldn't be surprised! 

 Coreya - thanks for the info.. I have found info about Dunnellon in trying to find more out about this bottle, but can't find the bottle itself anywhere. 

 Some more about Dunnellon:
 Dunnellon boasts Florida's second largest artesian spring, Rainbow Springs, which feeds roughly 500 million gallons of crystal clear water each day into the scenic Rainbow River. The temperature varies from 68-72.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 15, 2010)

Creekwalker - I couldn't find anything on hutchbook.com.... maybe I'm not using it right?


----------



## glass man (Jul 15, 2010)

KATE...A WELL KNOWN COLLECTOR AND A PERSON THAT MAY AT LEAST GUIDE YOU TO A COLLECTOR IS REGGIE LYNCH...EMAIL: rlynch@antiquebottles.com.  HE IS A GREAT GUY AND HAS HELPED ME AS BEST HE COULD IN THE PAST..HE HAS A LOT OF CONNECTIONS...IF IT WAS A GA. BOTTLE I MIGHT COULD BE OF HELP.

 HOPE THIS HELPS!!! JAMIE


----------



## CreekWalker (Jul 17, 2010)

hey pysho, did you try gono.com? Also Reggie Lynch is as knowledgeable about Southeast US hutch bottles, as a book on the sodas. But he's working alot lately to keep the lights on, so good luck. The bottle is a rare bird, if worthpoint has it listed, it's unique. The site has three or four of my post ebay sale bottles, like a ice blue LEE'S Cola from Covington Tn, just rare as hen's teeth. An aqua one brought $ 165 a couple weeks ago on the 'bay. So your hutch is rare. Maybe the only intact one found! Is it a $500 hutch or a $2500 hutch. The bidders determine the price. With no interest in at least two determined bidders, it may bring only $65, if not protected with a reserve price. So as is the case for many collectibles, price is determined be condition, supply, local interest, color, but most important is there a demand for it?  So place it on ebay with a $2500 reserve and 9.95 starting price and let the bidding begin![] It the best indicator of value.


----------

